# bezoar = μπεζοάρ, παντζέχρι, αιγαγροπίλημα



## nickel (Dec 1, 2013)

Η απώτερη γνωστή προέλευση της λέξης είναι περσική λέξη για το αντίδοτο, το αντιφάρμακο (_pād-zahr_, όπου _zahr_ το φάρμακο). Είναι μια πέτρα —σύγκριμα τροφών, τριχών και ακαθαρσιών— στο στομάχι μηρυκαστικών, η οποία χρησιμοποιήθηκε σαν αντίδοτο για διάφορες αρρώστιες.

Οι Άγγλοι (ODE) το προφέρουν _μπίζοαρ_ ή _μπέζοαρ_, και βλέπω ότι με αυτό τον τονισμό έχει αποδοθεί στον Χάρι Πότερ (στη _Φιλοσοφική λίθο_, σελ. 159):

Για να μαθαίνεις λοιπόν, Πότερ, ο ασφόδελος και η σκόνη του ξύλου με σαράκι κάνουν ένα υπνωτικό φίλτρο τόσο δυνατό, που είναι γνωστό με τ’ όνομα "Το φίλτρο του ζωντανού θανάτου". Το *μπέζοαρ* είναι μια πέτρα που υπάρχει στο στομάχι της κατσίκας και είναι ισχυρό αντίδοτο για τα περισσότερα δηλητήρια. Όσο για το μανδραγόρα και το φιδόχορτο, πρόκειται για το ίδιο φυτό, γνωστό και με το όνομα “ακονίτης”.

Άλλοι προτιμούν να το τονίζουν στη λήγουσα, *μπεζοάρ*, ενώ στον Δρανδάκη (που έχει πολλές λεπτομέρειες) έχουμε την παλαιότερη μεταγραφή *βεζοάρ*. Η ελληνική απόδοση (λήμμα στον Πάπυρο) είναι *αιγαγροπίλημα*.

Σε ιστοσελίδα για την ιστορία της ιατρικής:
Στη φαρμακολογία των Αράβων χρησιμοποιούνται επίσης ορυκτά και ζωικά προϊόντα. Ανάμεσα στα ζωικά, ιδιαίτερη θέση κατέχει ένα περίεργο φάρμακο, το _μπεζοάρ_ (ελληνικά _αιγαγροπίλημα_), που βρίσκεται στο στομάχι των μηρυκαστικών ή στο έντερο φυτοφάγων ζώων. Πρόκειται για ένα σφαιροειδές σώμα που γίνεται από τις τρίχες που τυχαίνει να καταπιεί το ζώο, συγκολλημένες μεταξύ τους υπό την επίδραση των υγρών του πεπτικού σωλήνα. Στο μπεζοάρ αποδίδονταν θαυματουργικές ιδιότητες.
http://historymed.blogspot.gr/2008/08/blog-post_8276.html


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 1, 2013)

Άλλα ζώα εμφανίζουν παρόμοια πιλήματα που αποτελούνται κυρίως από τρίχες και ονομάζονται _trichobezoar_ (ή απλούστερα _hairballs_, «τριχοπιλήματα» στα Ελληνικά) - π.χ. στις γάτες που καταπίνουν τρίχες όταν καθαρίζονται. Παρουσιάζονται και σε ανθρώπους που πάσχουν από κάποιες ψυχιατρικές διαταραχές.


----------



## nickel (Dec 1, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> Παρουσιάζονται και σε ανθρώπους που πάσχουν από κάποιες ψυχιατρικές διαταραχές.


Με τόσες τρίχες που καταπίνουμε αμάσητες τα τελευταία χρόνια, οι περισσότεροι είμαστε σαν να πάσχουμε από ψυχικές διαταραχές. Είναι περίεργο που δεν βρίσκουμε πλήθος τριχοπιλήματα να απλώνονται σκόρπια στους δρόμους μας.


----------



## daeman (Dec 1, 2013)

...
Do lions cough up hairballs?
*WARNING* You may not want to watch this video if you're squeamish



Spoiler










Gross! Four-pound hairball removed from tiger's stomach


----------



## MAKIS (Dec 2, 2013)

Ώρα σας καλή. 
Υπάρχει ακόμη το Bezoar ibex (Capra aegagrus) το αγριοκάτσικο! Ίβηξ.
Επιπλέον, η κατανάλωση πολλών λωτών, persimons diospyro, δημιουργεί βεζοάρια...και από το ζόρι ξεχνάνε τι φάγανε...


----------



## sarant (Dec 2, 2013)

Παραπονιέμαι πάντως που δεν με διαβάζετε, διότι το μπεζοάρ έχει τη λαϊκή ονομασία παντζέχρι (βλ. Λέξεις που χάνονται), που είναι ακριβέστερη από το αιγαγροπίλημα, διότι αυτό το πράγμα το παράγουν όλα τα φυτοφάγα. Ο Καισάριος Δαπόντες μάλιστα λέει ότι το καλύτερο παντζέχρι το βγάζουν ο σκατζόχοιρος και το φίδι (αλλά, ασφαλώς, οι κατσίκες δίνουν περισσότερο, ευκολότερα). Το παντζέχρι έχει χρώμα πράσινο και σε παλιά κείμενα βρίσκεις και τη λ. παντζεχρένιος = πράσινος.

Ο Χάρι Πότερ δεν έχει τη γραφή bezoar αλλά bezoard, όπως και στα γαλλικά. Σε ένα παλιό γαλλικό λεξικό το λ. bezoard (ίσως θέλει μια αξάν) εξηγείται: Λίθος εντοσθίδιος χρησιμεύων ως αντιφάρμακον, κοινώς παντζέχρι. 

Άκου αιγαγροπίλημα!


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 2, 2013)

παντζέχρι, _pad-zahr_, μάλιστα!


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2013)

sarant said:


> Παραπονιέμαι πάντως που δεν με διαβάζετε


Ουφ. Εγώ έχω απόδειξη ότι το είχα διαβάσει το λήμμα _παντζέχρι_.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 3, 2013)

sarant said:


> Ο Χάρι Πότερ δεν έχει τη γραφή bezoar αλλά bezoard, όπως και στα γαλλικά.


Τα δικά μου αντίτυπα πάντως bezoar γράφουν, χωρίς -d.


----------



## sarant (Dec 3, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Τα δικά μου αντίτυπα πάντως bezoar γράφουν, χωρίς -d.



Καλά να πάθω να γράφω από μνήμης, προφανώς μπέρδεψα τη γαλλική βερσιόν. Πράγματι, bezoar γράφουν!


----------



## MAKIS (Dec 4, 2013)

Στο μέγα αγγλοελληνικό λεξικό βρίσκω: Bezoar=εντερόλιθος, κοπρόλιθος. (Λαϊκ.) πανάκια.

Στο λεξικό της οξφόρδης το bezoar είναι τόσο οι κοπρόλιθοι όσο και ο αίγαγρος που ζει στην Ελλάδα μέχρι το Πακιστάν, στον οποίο αναφέρονται κυρίως οι κοπρόλιθοι.


----------



## daeman (Dec 4, 2013)

...
OED:

*bezoar *(ˈbiːzɔə(r), ˈbɛzəʊɑː(r)) 

Forms: 6 besert, bezer, 6–7 bezahar, 6–8 bezaar, bezar, 7 besohard, besar, beazar, beazer, bazar, bezor, beazoar, bezaor, boezar, 8 besaar, bezard, 7–9 -oard, -oart, 7– bezoar. 

[Like mod.L. _bezahar, bezaar, bezoar_ (_bezardicum, lapis bezoarticus_), Sp. _bezaar, bezar, bezoar_, F. _bezahar, bezar, bezoar, bezoard_, ad. Arab. _bāzahr_ or _bādizahr_, ad. Per. _pād-zahr_ counter-poison, antidote, bezoar stone; f. _zahr_ poison. In 17th c. Eng., as in F. and Sp., _bezahar, bezaar_ was reduced to two syllables, _bezar, beazar, beazer_ (ˈbeːzər), of which the mod. pronunc. would be regularly (ˈbiːzə(r)). The spelling _bezoar_ (for _bezaär_) appears to be of mod.L. origin; it has influenced the pronunciation given in dictionaries since the end of last century.] 

*†1.* _gen_. A counter-poison or antidote. _Obs_. (In later writers taken as a fig. use of sense 2 a: hence, also, *bezoar-stone*.) 

*2.* Various substances formerly held as antidotes: _spec_. *a. *A calculus or concretion found in the stomach or intestines of some animals, chiefly ruminants, formed of concentric layers of animal matter deposited round some foreign substance, which serves as a nucleus. Often called_* bezoar-stone*_. (The ordinary current sense.)

The original sort was the _lapis bezoar orientale_, obtained from the wild goat of Persia and various antelopes, etc.; the _lapis bezoar occidentale_, obtained from the lamas of Peru, was less valued; the chamois yielded _German bezoar_. 

*†b.* Alleged stones or concretions of various kinds. (Usually due to ignorance of the origin of the prec.)_ Obs. _

*†c.* Applied to various medicinal preparations. 

*†3.* _transf._ The wild goat of Persia, the best-known source of the calculus (2 a). In later times called _*bezoar-goat*_; so _*bezoar antelope*_. *Obs*. (Early writers confound _beazer_ and _beaver_.) 

4. _attrib_. and _Comb_., as _*bezoard-extract*_, etc. 

*bezoardic*, *-artic*, _a._ and _n._ (bɛzəʊˈɑːdɪk, -ˈɑːtɪk) 

[ad. mod.L. _bezoardicus, -articus;_ a. F. _bezoard, bezoart, bezoar_; see -ic.] 

A. _adj._ Of the nature of, or pertaining to, bezoar; having its properties; serving as antidote. 

B. _n. _A bezoardic drug; an antidote; a remedy. 

*† bezoˈardical*, *-tical*, a. = _prec._ _Obs._


----------



## MAKIS (Dec 4, 2013)

Bezoar=madstone (για τη θεραπεία της λύσσας) Το χρησιμοποίησε ακόμη και ο Αβραάμ Λίνκολν 
http://ritabay.com/2011/02/25/abraham-lincoln-the-mad-stone/


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 27, 2016)

*Η Μπετζέχρω και ο Χάρι Πότερ* στον Σαραντάκο.


----------



## Earion (May 13, 2016)

Φλωρεντία, Via de' Fossi 6


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 13, 2016)

Τα υπόλοιπα, από πάνω προς τα κάτω: Τριμμένο ελαφοκέρατο, (Παντζέχρι), Αίμα του δράκου και Κώνειο. Μια χαρούλα! :) :)


----------



## Earion (Jul 15, 2019)

Παντζέχρι με ολόχρυσο συρματερό πλέγμα, από το Αυτοκρατορικό Θησαυροφυλάκιο των Αψβούργων (Βιέννη, τέλη του 15ου αιώνα).

*Bezoar in filigree frame*


----------

